# D.J./ Sol visits the Big Apple



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Remember our boy Sol that so many of you sent donation too for his eye surgery?? He flew with Bron (first Class) to New York to see Bron's husband who is working on a movie. Sol seems to be just taking in all the "sights" and enjoying his new vision. Anyone want to visit him?? Isnt he just darling. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW! That is great Edie! I love that you follow these stories and include us, thanks again!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Edie, we love you dearly. :grouphug: 

For those wondering, here's DJ's/Sol's original thread. Gosh, I am so proud of him, Bronwyne, and Edie. 

This is what it's all about, huh? Live long, and prosper, wee little one.

*ORIGINAL THREAD:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=48002&hl=
*


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

How cool!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wonderful news! Thanks for sharing it with all of us.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That is just beautiful, he looks so content. xxxoooo little Sol.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How wonderful. Sol looks so healthy and happy.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

How wonderful this news is. He looks so happy. Thanks for sharing this with us. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Are they still in the city? I'd love to meet Bron and DJ (I used to call my son that when he was in utero - his initials so I always favored that name.) Please let me know.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what fabulous news!! Thank you so much for sharing this with us!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Holy Cow ... he looks *exactly* like my Tchelsi in that first pic! That's wild.
:sHa_banana: Good for him ... I bet he is enjoying taking in all the sights! :dancing banana: Thanks for sharing! He's a doll!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 30 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856461


> Are they still in the city? I'd love to meet Bron and DJ (I used to call my son that when he was in utero - his initials so I always favored that name.) Please let me know.[/B]



Sue, I will let her know that you would like a meet up and see what she says. She is also a script writer and is working on one right now. Her husband is a film editor and not sure what movie he is involved in. If you want to meet up please send me your phone number and I will send it on. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Nov 30 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856514


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 30 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856461





> Are they still in the city? I'd love to meet Bron and DJ (I used to call my son that when he was in utero - his initials so I always favored that name.) Please let me know.[/B]



Sue, I will let her know that you would like a meet up and see what she says. She is also a script writer and is working on one right now. Her husband is a film editor and not sure what movie he is involved in. If you want to meet up please send me your phone number and I will send it on. Hugs,Edie
[/B][/QUOTE]
That would be great. I'm a producer, writer director of videos so this would be fun as well as our handsome guys meeting. DJ was the Malt my husband saw on SM and said to me, I want a dog that looks like that I'll PM my numbers.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oooooh! I'm just seeing these pics of Sol! Fantastic!! He looks great. You're right Heidi, he does look like your Tchelsi in the 1st pic. I'm so happy for the handsome little guy. Thanks to everyone involved in restoring Sol's sight.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow - he looks fabulous and so happy to be in the Big Apple!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sol is darling, what a heart warming story. Many thanks to all involved that helped Sol. :you rock:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know that Bronwyne and her husband fell in love with this boy and have now officially adopted him. He has a great home and will be going back to obedience classes next year, only this time with sight. He is a very smart guy and know he will do well. Thanks to everyone that donated to his care. Another happy ending for our rescues. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Dec 28 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867530


> Just wanted to let you all know that Bronwyne and her husband fell in love with this boy and have now officially adopted him. He has a great home and will be going back to obedience classes next year, only this time with sight. He is a very smart guy and know he will do well. Thanks to everyone that donated to his care. Another happy ending for our rescues. Hugs,Edie[/B]


Wow...that's the BEST news!! How lucky the three of them are to have each other. :wub: :wub: :wub: This had to be Sol's Christmas wish come true. Wish I could have met them in NYC but I didn't hear from Bronwyne so I'm sure they were both swamped with work.


----------

